# was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Hatte vor mich diese Saison auf buzz-bait boilies zu spezialisieren!
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir eure Vor-und Nachteile den buzz-baits gegenüber mitteilen könnt
LG


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

ich habe mir letztens auch welche geholt, hab aber noch nicht damit gefischt.
Bin daher auch sehr interessiert an den Erfahrungen von euch ... #h


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ich halte von denen nichts und würde eher ein Radieschen anködern. 
Um eines vorwegzunehmen: Nein, ich habe die Teile nicht jahrelang gefischt, sondern ich vertraue meiner Sinneswahrnehmung und der Erfahrung. Viele andere Berkley Produkte, die ich getestet habe (Kunstwürmer usw.) haben sich auch als unfängig bzw. schlechter fängig herausgestellt. Das obwohl sie laut Deklaration 100x fängiger als die natürliche Variante sein sollen. Lass die Finger von dem Chemiekit und vertraue lieber auf hochwertige Boilies!


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

welche Boilies sind denn zu empfehlen, wenn die Buzz-Baits so schlecht sein sollen?


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Von selbstgemachten mal ganz zu schweigen gibt es: Solar, Prologic, Dynamite Baits, Successful Baits, M&M Baits, Mainline usw.


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

prologic wollte ich mir letztens auch kaufen, habs dann aber nicht gemacht...
sind die denn soviel besser ?
also sind die gut zu empfehlen?


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Prologic stellt fängige Fertigboilies her. Die kann ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

einmal habe ich ja schon für 2 nächte  mit buzz-baits auf karpfen gefischt aber außer 10 brassen um die 4-5 kg je brassen und 1 kleinen satzkarpfen kam da auch nix...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



drillhunter schrieb:


> einmal habe ich ja schon für 2 nächte mit buzz-baits auf karpfen gefischt aber außer 10 brassen um die 4-5 kg je brassen und 1 kleinen satzkarpfen kam da auch nix...


 
Mann Mann Mann, glaub du verschätzt dich da so um das eine odr andere Kilo...|rolleyes


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

das glaube ich eher weniger...
wir haben vor einiger zeit  denn schlossteich in glücksburg bei uns abgefischt und die brassen in unsere vereinsgewässer verteilt.. die brassen waren von 0-7 kg  alles dabei...

das ist kein scheiß beim feedern fängst du um die 15-20 stück davon
LG


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

beim karpfenangeln... kannst du kein auge zu machen weil die brassen dich immer wachhalten... sogar vor 30mm boilies schrecken sie nicht zurück


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Pics?


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

das war beim abfischen... das ist noch einer der kleineren sorte

ich stand auch schon inner blinker bei brassen aufm ersten platz
und habe ne spinnrute und ne rolle gewonnen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Schöner Klodeckel! Drei Drillinge ran und abspannen *g*


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

schade das ich das foto nicht mehr habe, von dem Brassen mit dem ich inner blinker war der hatte 6,8 kg


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

habe noch eins gefunden... aus unserem Vereinsgewässer


----------



## teddy88 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

@drillhunter, am anfang hab ich dir des mit den riesigen Brassen echt auch nicht abgenommen!
Aber bei den Bildern fällt mir nix mehr ein!
Sind echte Monster......

@ te Ich habe von meinem Tackle-Dealer ne packung Buzz-Baits zum testen bekommen, sind für mich der letzte Dreck.
Zerplatzen beim werfen mim Wurfrohr, kleben z.t in der Packung, sind so weich dass se bei Gewaltwürfen nicht am Haar halten........und der Preis is schlichtweg unverschämt für so ne "qualität" zumal sie sich verdammt schnell in etwas wärmerem Wasser auflösen!

Mein Tipp, nimm Solar oder Mainline.......noch nie was schlechtes über Mainlaine gehört und letztes Jahr ausschließlich Solar gefischt.

mfg ted


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

danke für dein tipp...
ich denke ich werde dienen Rat befolgen und mir andere Boilies zulegen..
LG


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Hej drillhunter, auch wenn einige hier schlecht über Buzz Bait posten, so sind doch ALLE der ganz großen Karpfen ( + 40 ) in unserem Vereinsgewässer NUR mit den Dingern gefangen worden. 
Bei uns am Gewässer fischt jeder seine "eigene" Marke aber die Fänge kommen nicht im geringsten an die Fänge mit den Buzz Bait heran.
So schlecht können die also gar nicht sein.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Richtig... das ist das was mich stutzig macht.
Der eine sagt "lass die Finger davon" der andere sagt "Man fängt damit die großen"
Ich glaube ich werde sie einfach mal ein paar Tage vorfüttern, dann einen Ansitz wagen.
mehr als ein blanc, kann ja nicht passieren
LG


----------



## twint (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Hi.

Das Problem mit solchen Fragen ist halt,dass jeder seinen eigenen Favoriten hat dem er vertraut und relativ regelmäßig fängt. 

Für mich z.B. sind Solar Boilies im Moment die einzigen Köder die ich als Fertigboilies fischen würde, da sie meinen sonst selbstgerollten (mit Solar mixen) am ähnlichsten sind.

Generell stehe ich sonst Berkley im Karpfensektor eher skeptisch gegenüber, da z.B. der Werbefilm über Buzz baits meineserachtens sehr stark auf wenigen Fakten beruht und die Ausgewogenheit des Köders zweitrangig ist.

Am besten finde ich die Stelle im Film, wo sie behaupten dass man Proteine,Vitamine etc.. bis auf 0% reduziert. Fragt sich nur was aus Protein wird wenn man es verkocht; Gold?  |kopfkrat

Naja wie gesagt, probiers einfach und entscheide dann selbst ob du weiterhin den Köder nutzt. Generell würde ich immer zum selber rollen tendieren, weil es einen schon ein wenig mehr stolz macht auf seinen "eigenen" Köder einen Karpfen überlistet zu haben.

Gruß twint


----------



## heuki1983 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Interessantes Thema ;-)

Kumpel von mir hatte auch die Buzz Baits Honig, der hat auch nicht einen Karpfen dies Jahr gelandet...

Ich hatte welche vom Sensas(Maisboilis) auch nicht einen Karpfen...

Nun habe wir Halibut Pellets probiert, und siehe da, gestern ein 67 cm Schuppenkarpfen...

Ich werd mein Glück jetzt erstmal weiter mit Pellets versuchen , überlege mir aber auch , mir mal gute Boilis zu gönnen und die zu probieren...

Meint ihr denn die von euch genannten Boilis (Solar, Prologic , etc.) fangen besser wie Halibut Pellets???

Angle erst seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen, hab also null Plan ob sich der Preisunterschied zwischen Halibuts und Boilis wirklich lohnt????

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ob die besser fangen ist schwer messbar, aber Boilies lösen sich im Gegensatz zu Pellets nicht auf und man kan morgens relativ sicher sein, dass da noch was am Haar hängt. #6


----------



## teddy88 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

@ punkarpfen |peinlich

Lies einfach n bissle den thread und du wirst merken, dass sich Boilies z.t (gerade Buzz-Bait) extrem schnell auflösen, da wird sogar auf der Packung davor "gewarnt"!


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

@ Teddy: Ober|peinlich
Heuki hatte nach den Vor- und Nachteilen von Heilbuttpellets gefragt und ich habe darauf geantwortet. Also lies erstmal den Thread bevor du mir ans Bein pinkeln möchtest.


----------



## teddy88 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

scherzkeks, du sagst aber dass Boilies sich NIE auflösen, wohl noch nicht lange am Karpfenfischen?

Boilies, besonders frische lösen sich auch auf........wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen.

Logischerweise lösen sich Pellets (egal ob Halibut o.ä) schneller auf, aber Boilies können das auch!
Soviel zu deinem schwachsinnigen Post!


----------



## michael95 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

hab die buzz baits zwei mal ausprobiert habeb mich aber nicht wirklich überzeugt.
meiner meinung nach sind die dinger nit gut da würd ich liebe auf dynamit baiits und solar zurückgreifen


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

So lieber Teddy jetzt komm erstmal runter, bevor du dir noch die nächste Verwarnung einhandelst. 
Ich formulerie meine Aussage jetzt etwas ausführlicher, damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst;
Natürlich "löst" sich irgendwann alles auf! Egal ob Boilie, Pellet, Hunde*******, Plutonium oder der abgerissene Korda Leadclip. Alles löst sich in ein paar Stunden oder ein paar Jahrtausenden auf. Beim Karpfenangeln lässt man den Köder meist etwa 12-36 Std. im Wasser. Vorrausgesetzt man fängt nicht irgendetwas. Nimmt man einen Pellet als Köder, ist man gezwungen die Köder häufiger zu erneuern, bzw. zu tricksen (Öl, Strumpf usw.). Fischt man nur eine Nacht mit einem Pellet, kann es schon zu spät sein (kein Köder am Haar). Dieses Problem hat man mit einem Boilie nicht!
Genau genommen handelt es sich bei Buzz Baits nicht wirklich um Boilies, aber das kommt auf die jeweilige Boiliedefinition an.
Und du hast recht, ich angele erst seit kurzem auf Karpfen. :q


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

tatsächlich halten diese buzz-boilies nicht ganz was der werbetrailer verspricht. hatte mir eine größere menge gekauft und immer bei jedem ansitz eine stelle damit gefüttert und auch dort damit beködert. nie hat etwas auf dieser rute gebissen. nach ca. 6 ansitzen hatte ich auch keine lust mehr alle 8h neu zu beködern. wegen einer rute ständig diese unruhe, tags wie nachts. gebissen hat es wenn dann immer nur auf den anderen beiden ruten. ich füttere und beködere grunsätzlich mit der zugehörigen sorte. futterboilie und köder sind also identisch.
nash-boilies sind da meine favoriten. sie bieten eine breite geschmackspalette und akzeptable haltbarkeit im wasser.

ich fische eine rute mit selbstgemachten boilies und zwei mit gekauften. der grund dafür liegt einfach in meiner beschränkten freizeit. hätte ich davon mehr würde ich nur mit meinen selbstgemachten fischen.

mein fazit: berkley übertreibt!

aber schließlich wollen sie ja auch verkaufen.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ich glaube es kommt auch immer ein bisschen aufs gewässer drauf an... und erst recht auf den jeweiligen geschmack.. den man gewählt hat..
z.B. wenn man an einem See sitzt, an dem schon wochentlang der eher fischige Geschmack fängt wie muschel,krabbe...
Kann man davon ausegehen das ein buzz-bait (atlantic salmon) eher ein fisch harkt wie z.B ein nash (erdbeer) 
LG


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

ich hab mir mal ne Dose Pop-Ups von Buzz Baits geholt... Nja eigentlich schwimmt da nur die Hälfte des Inhalts:r


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



drillhunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt auch immer ein bisschen aufs gewässer drauf an... und erst recht auf den jeweiligen geschmack.. den man gewählt hat..
> z.B. wenn man an einem See sitzt, an dem schon wochentlang der eher fischige Geschmack fängt wie muschel,krabbe...
> Kann man davon ausegehen das ein buzz-bait (atlantic salmon) eher ein fisch harkt wie z.B ein nash (erdbeer)
> LG



was für ein vergleich! von nash gibt es doch aber nicht nur erdbeer.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

nein natürlich nicht... habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt.
Ich meine nur wenn in dem see eher was fischiges läuft und man mit einer fischigen sorte von den buzz-baits fischt, wird das wahrscheinlich besser laufen als eine fruchtige sorte von nash
LG


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

bezogen auf nash oder auf erdbeer? wenn auf erdbeer, dann von vornherein logisch und einleuchtend. dann war aber herstellerangabe unnötig und irreführend. durchmesser haste ja auch nicht angegeben.


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

wozu auch!


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



biggold schrieb:


> bezogen auf nash oder auf erdbeer? wenn auf erdbeer, dann von vornherein logisch und einleuchtend. dann war aber herstellerangabe unnötig und irreführend. durchmesser haste ja auch nicht angegeben.



lese dir mal das thema durch... den weißt du warum ich den hersteller dazugeschreiben habe
LG


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Aber um auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen...

Gibt es iwelche Fangerfolge mit buzz-baits von euch?
LG


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



drillhunter schrieb:


> lese dir mal das thema durch... den weißt du warum ich den hersteller dazugeschreiben habe
> LG



hab ich nun schon zum zweiten mal gelesen. war ja auch nicht son langes thema, dass man hätte etwas falsch verstehen können. thema -buzz-boilies-, richtig?

nun versteh ich noch immer nicht, warum du den hersteller nash dazu geschrieben hast.

mal angenommen du hättest den herstellernamen weggelassen, nur mal angenommen.... na, merkste was? an stelle von nash hättest du auch aldi oder top secret davor schreiben können.

oder eben am besten gleich weglassen. passt nämlich so oder so nicht als vergleich.

wo fischig gefüttert da wird sicher auf fischig gebissen. logisch

ob nun buzz oder nash, scheixx egal. einfach logisch und einleuchtend

futterplatz gefüllt mit fischigen boilies und nem angebotenen fischigen buzz köder mit nem dort angebotenen fruchtigen nash boilie zu vergleichen ist eigenartig. musste zugeben, oder!? dennoch wäre ich mir garnicht so sicher über deine theorie, wodrauf er letztendlich beißt 

keine frage: ... ausnahmen gibts immer...!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

hi ich fische die berkley buzz baits cherry red berry und en kumpel die king crab mussel.
die boilies sind so schei** ich schwör es dir.
kauf die dir bloß ncioht hol dir lieber succesfulbait 
die sind nach zwei stunden im wasser richitg matschig und ekelhaft .
die bilden keine futterwolke nix 
scheiß produkt


----------



## minne6 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, das die Buzz baits von der Verarbeitung und Kosistenz eher schlecht sind. Auch lösen sie sich nach wenigen Stunden auf. Allerdings ist mein Angelkollege in unserem Heimgewässer nur damit am fischen und fängt sich dumm und dämlich damit. Keine Brassen oder Rotfedern. Er fängt damit Karpfen um die 20 Pfund, die in unserem Gewässer schon die dicksten sind. Ich sitze neben ihm und angel mit Dynamite baits und die neue Seria von Starbaits ( Attract ). Und was kommt dabei rum ? Nichts ! Nicht einen Biss hatte ich damit bis jetzt. 
Es kommt immer ganz auf das Gewässer an, welche Boilies fängig sind. Ich finde es immer traurig, das viele ihre Meinung veralgemeinern und sagen, das die teile ******* sind, nur weil diese damit nichts fangen.... Viele fischen sie auch nur 2 mal und geben auf. Wie gesagt, bei uns fängt man nur noch mit denen und nichts anderem... Leider... Ich kann die Honey nur empfehlen


----------



## milkyway009 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Nachdem was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe sind die Berkleys ja echte Nieten im Pott =) Ich persönlich nehme mir die Zeit und rolle meine Murmeln selber und fange gut damit. Die besten sind zur Zeit die Frolic Boilies mit The Source Dip von Dynamite Baits. Klappt super und ich freue mich jedes mal wenn es auf die eigenen Köder klappt =)


----------



## Steffen_Erfurt (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Die Dinger sind totaler Scheiss wie damals die Berkley Power Naturals. Schweineteuer und Nichts dahinter. 

Die power naturals kosteten mal 12 Euro pro 10 Murmeln. Am Ende gab es die auf dem Carp Meeting Bonn 30 Murmeln für 1 Euro und Niemand hat welche gekauft.

Das kommt bei den Boilies auch noch!

Die haben Null Erfahrung mit der Boilieherstellung. Bringen den ersten Boilie der Firmengeschichte raus und wollen 16 Euro pro Kg.------>Weltfremd#q


----------



## minne6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Teuer sind sie das ist wahr. Wie schon erwähnt, lösen sie sich sogar schnell auf. Aber wenn die so ******* sind, dann erzählt mir mal bitte warum mein Kollege sich dumm und dämlich fängt und ich am Wasser mit den selben Montagen und den selben Spots und nichts fange. Ich habe fast alle Boilie Hersteller durch. Dynamite Baits, Alle Quantum Sorten und Dips. Starbaits ( Attract Serie ) und viele viele mehr. 
Ich bin dann mal auf Antworten gespannt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

meiner ansicht gibt es gar keine gekauften fertig boilies die etwas taugen, egal welche firma oder welcher preis.
sicher fängt man auch damit mal hin und wieder welche, aber dauerhaft sehe ich das eher kritisch.
ich rolle meine auch selber und bin recht zufreiden damit, klar gehe ich auch ohne fisch nach hause, aber im großen und ganzen kann ich auf meine kugeln bauen.
ich habe sehr oft am wasser kollegen die mit fertigen angeln, davon sehr überzeugt sind, weil sie ja 10 € bei der firma xyz bezahlt haben.
meine erfahrungen zeigen das die selbstgemachen von mir und auch vielen bekannten erfolgreicher sind.


----------



## Carp Corner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

buzz bait ist der reinste dreck


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



Carp Corner schrieb:


> buzz bait ist der reinste dreck


#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
das spricht wohl dein jahrelange erfahrung aus dir mit deinen 14 jahren.....


----------



## minne6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

:-D Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht. Immer gleich schreiben das alles ******* ist und nicht einen Tag damit gefischt. Es ist von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich. Da gibt es kein gut oder schlecht.

Seldmade ist natürlich das Beste was es gibt aber mir fehlt halt die Zeit und auch erhlich gesagt die Lust. Hab mir mal Frolic Boilies gedreht, aber die riechen extrem nach Mehl anstatt nach Frolic.....


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

ich angel auch oft mit frolic boilies, die richen aber nicht nach mehl
600g frolic
250 hartweizengries
150 sojamehl
10 eier
reichen eben wie frolic und sind schön fängig


----------



## minne6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ok danke ich werde es nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## minne6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Habe noch eine Frage zum Frolic Rezept ?! Kann man die mengen auch einfach Halbieren oder stimmt dann das Verhältnis nicht mehr. Mein Gefrierfach ist nicht gerade das größte ;-)


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

klar kann man das auch teilen, pro kg mix 10 eier, bei 500g, also dann 5 eier.


----------



## Carp Corner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

!!!!!!


----------



## Carp Corner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

.....


----------



## Carp Corner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

klar habe ich die vor zwei Jahren ausprobiert ich habe diese Cherry und Hailibut  
blöd ist an den dingern das Sie schnell weich werden und arbeiten übelst scheise
kauf dir was anders
die sind übelst mist


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

ich frage einfach mal freundlich ( statt zu sagen was ich über deinen komentar halte) wie du zu dieser annahme das es reinster dreck ist kommst?
wie oft hast du damit geangelt?
wie lange warst du damit zum angel los?
hast du vorgefüttert?
teich/ see oder fluss?
wie hoch ist der karpfenbestand in dem gewässerß
wie sieht die angelstelle aus an der du geangelt hast, tiefe, gewässergrund, schilffgürtel/ seerosen usw?
hast du tagsüber oder nachts geangelt?
was genau bemängelst du an den buzz-baits boilies genau?
nicht inner nur schreiben die dinger sind dreck
ausserdem solltest du mit 14 jahren noch keine supergroße erfahrungen mit verschiedenen boilies haben denke ich, aber welche boilies nutzt du denn mit deiner jahrelangen erfahrung ?


----------



## Eule1988 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

So leute ich kan´n nur sagen wenn noch einer restposten von buzz-bait zu hause hat kauf ich euch die alle sofort auf.^^ ich angel nur noch mit diesen dingern die sind einfach zu geil hab schon so viele boilies ausprobiert aber nie was gefangen bis ich zufällig maldie buzzbait bekommen habe. (siehe fotos allemit buzz bait).dass einzigste die dinger lösen sich langsam auf was aber halten aber mindestens 10 std. ich glaube das dass gut ist wenn die sich langsam auflösen um so mehr aroma geben sie ab ich angeln ab dieses jahr nur noch mit diesen boilies kann die nur weiter empfehlen hab nie mit diesen boilies angefüttert weil die zu wertvoll sind. hab nur mit frolic angefüttertn und mit denne geangelt hab auch wieter mit frolic geangelt aber nur auf buzz bait gefangen. besonders spigler die schwer zu kriegen sind in unmser gewässer gehen wie sau ab auf diese boilies. esist ein einfacher see ohne seerosen felder wo keioner weiss wo die karpfen sitzen hab einfach die boilies auf haar nen paar auf pva und los gehts. ich weiss nicht woran es liegt dass ihr schwierigkeiten mit den boilies habt aber ich kann nur sagen die sind ihr geld wert. wenn jemand rechtschreibfehler findet kann er sie behalten^^ gruss an alle


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

siehst du, so unterschiedlich sind die erfahrungen.
soll doch jeder mit dem köder angeln die er gut findet und mit denen er erfolgreich ist.
ich hatte die dinger auch mal versucht weil ich bei so einem preisausschreiben 5 kg gewonnen hatte, ich war damit nicht mal ansatzweise zufrieden und habe kaum gefangen, aber das spielt auch keine rolle, ich muß nicht damit angeln und kann den boilie benutzen dem ich vertraue.
ich gehe mal davon aus das wenn man meine boilies kaufen könnte auch 80% sagen würde die sind müll.
so ist das ja mit allen boilies die man kaufen kann.
selfmade sind in meinen augen besser, aber das ist nur meine meinung.
die buzz haben unter wasser kein schlechtes verhalten, sie lösen sich gut auf und geben die innhaltsstoffe schön frei.
10 stunden halten die schon aus, und das reicht, nach 8 stunden ohne biss wechsel ich die boilies eh.


----------



## minne6 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ich bin jetzt durchs halbe Emsland und durch ganze Ostfriesland gefahren um Sojamehl zu bekommen. Keiner hatte was. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, war Sojagranulat. Kann mir jemand sagen ob man nicht einfach Weizenmehl nehmen kann ?


----------



## colognecarp (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt durchs halbe Emsland und durch ganze Ostfriesland gefahren um Sojamehl zu bekommen. Keiner hatte was. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, war Sojagranulat. Kann mir jemand sagen ob man nicht einfach Weizenmehl nehmen kann ?



Hättest die spritkosten besser in Versandkosten gesteckt http://cgi.ebay.de/SOJAMEHL-2-5-Kg-...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item335b67a020


----------



## minne6 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Ja das stimmt. Ich musste aber eh zum Tüv und meine Gasanlage abnehmen lassen. War also auf dem Weg. Ich denke das zeug ist seltener als Gold ... Naja wollte halt schon was für morgen haben, aber ich komm wohl nicht drum rum es mir zu bestellen.
Danke


----------



## Daywalker (23. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

So dann geb ich auf mal meinen Senf dazu, ich fang zu Zeit mit den Halibut extrem gut, zu meiner eigenen Überraschung.
Bei unseren Gewässern gehen heuer weder Frolic noch die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Scopex (in 4 Wochen 2 Runs) noch die Fruchtigen oder die sonstigen Fischigen.
Als ich blödheitshalber vor ein paar Wochen mal die Halibut dran machte, dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag:
Ohne füttern hatte ich in der ersten nacht 3 Runs.
Zufall dachte ich, aber als ich dann am nächsten Tag innerhalb von 1 1/2 Stunden 4 Runs hatte war ich echt baff. Zwar keine Riesen der Größte hatte 10 Pfd. aber auch an den folgenden Tagen hatte ich immer wieder Runs aber nur auf die Halibut, kein anderer Boilie wurde angerührt von den Karpfen.
Ich hab die Dinger jetzt seit 2 Jahren zuhause rumliegen und hatte nich großartig was drauf gefangen, eigentlich gar nichts aber dieses Jahr ist es eigenartiger Weise anders...


----------



## Eule1988 (31. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

dam hemp spice boilie:, hat schon mal jemand erfahrung mit diesen boilies gemacht???? gruss


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr von Buzz-bait Boilies??*

Naja, das Jahr ist um.. nun mein Farzit...

Bis auf jede Menge Brassen in diesem Jahr und vilt. 2-3 Karpfen ging mit den Buzz-Baits nichts...
Habe mit 3 Sorten der Buzz-Bait-Reihe gefischt, Cherry Red Berry, Honey, Halibut... Die Sorte mit der ich am besten gefangen habe waren die Cherry Red Berry... also falls ich mal wieder Lust habe jede Menge 4-7 kg Brassen zu fangen, greife ich auf die Cherry Red Berry zurück... Aber fürs Karpfenangeln ist es meiner Meinung nach nichts..
LG


----------

